# How can I keep my Gypsy Vanner's feathers clean?



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I know people who use long socks or pantyhose with the toes cut off, pulled over the feathers on Clydesdales to keep the feathers out of the way for the farrier. Maybe it could work for outings too.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Nov 9, 2013)

*How to Keep Feathers Clean*

What you can do is clip them off completely. I have a pony that get long feathers and I have a spotted draft as well so we have to clip feathers about twice in the winter. But if you don't like that then you can buy Magic Cowboy Spot Remover. What you need to do is take a bucket of warm water and a small sponge and get the feathers wet. Try to avoid geting the leg wet because once you get them wet in the winter, it's hard to get them dry. Once you have the feathers wet, you can spray Magic Cowboy directly into the feathers and scrub. Once you think you scrubbed enough, wash it out with the warm water. Hope that helps!


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Nov 9, 2013)

I just read it and I see you want to use polo wraps on a trail ride. Do NOT do that for if the polo wrap got undone and got caught, it could scare your horse and get hurt. You should use splint boots and just tuck the feathers into the splint boot when you put them on.


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

My vote is for pantyhose & socks. Cheap and won't come unwrapped. I'd choose the pantyhose first though, more stretchy room and not so warm.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I opt to shave them down or shave them off. Or, you can trim them so you don't have to worry about anything getting in them.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Use the Mane and Tail detangler on them WARNING: if you are new to this hair business, you need to budget for a LOT of this!!!

Nancy


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

You can always plait them, it will keep them cleaner and make picking out burrs easier


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You chose the wrong breed for trail riding. They were bred to pull gypsy caravans down roads, not thro trails.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Of course you can polo wrap them. Make sure the hair is smooth underneath and not bunched up. So long as you wrap them correctly you shouldn't have to worry about it falling off and I suppose if you're trail riding your horse he's not the sort to spook over something like a polo wrap 
My gypsy monster is just the best at getting burrs and leaves and he hates his feathers combed or messed with for too long. I just soak him in detangler of any variety I have on hand and use a hard brush to get it in, usually most gunk comes out with it. But when there's detangler in before the ride not nearly as much stuff gets stuck in them. 

Yes Gypsy's were made to pull Gypsy Caravans, but they are a fantastic and versatile breed that can do so much more. Also the point of feathers is to protect their legs from the swampy environment the Gypsy's live in, while they aren't clean they are built to protect them - better than non-feathered or lightly feathered horses.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The only thing with wraps is that they could come undone, loose and slip Dow, wet and tighten. 
The tights sounds like a good idea but they will just slide down because there is nothing to hold them up.

You can get boots but with a lot of feathering they are hard to get tight enough to stop them slipping and not so tight as to do harm.

Personally I would soak the feathers with an oil this will stop any burrs sticking and if the do, easy to comb out. It will also stop mud sticking. I would leave it on the legs unless you need to show him and the I would was with hot water to get then clean.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm not sure if you show or not. But Baking Soda works great for spot treatments. If you are looking for something longer term, I would go with polo wraps.


----------

